# High VG for MTL?



## Trey (12/9/17)

Hi All

I have been vaping for 5 weeks now and am absolutely loving the experience so far. I bought a Smok V8 starter kit and and I couldn't have imagined how easy it was to stop smoking ciggies. Please excuse any ignorance below, but i am still very much a beginner here.

My dilemma comes in with my fiance, she wanted a similar experience to smoking ciggies and was advised to go the MTL route and ended up buying a ELeaf Icare Solo to start with. Now she has been using my juice (majority are around 70%VG) and has had no complaints. I have also tried her Eleaf a few times and its not bad at all using the higher VG juices, obviously the flavour is not as strong, but the only real down-side has been that her coils are only lasting about 2 weeks, which is still alright in my opinion.

Now all of a sudden she has been complaining that everything tastes burnt and from my limited knowledge i'm assuming its the high VG juice and that she should rather switch to a higher PG juice My priority would be to continue to share juice, I find the higher PG juice more rare and not as easily accessible.

My real question is
Is there any MTL device I can buy for her that can handle the same higher VG juice that I use? If so could you advise on all components to make a great pen-style device? I have even heard some of the higher-end Twisp devices could work?


----------



## Stosta (12/9/17)

I think with the advancements that vaping has seen over the past couple of years most MTL devices seem to cope fine with high VG juices, but it is still quite possible that this is the cause of your problem.

Maybe try one of these bad boys out...

http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit

_"The Endura Prism T20 atomizer heads are designed to bring out the flavor of your favorite e-Liquid and is compatible with high VG based e-Liquids."_

IIRC @Rob Fisher did try one of these, and he has had quite a bit of experience with other of the latest MTL setups, but I'm pretty sure I recall reading quite a few positive reviews on this one.


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/17)

With MTL devices many seem to have wicking issues when using anything above 50/50. The best solution I have found was to get a MTL RTA. The current options for this would be Vandy Vape's new Berserker MTL RTA (Haven't used it) or the Augvape Merlin Mini which includes I think 2 different sizes airflow plugs to restrict the airflow. Keep in mind that there is a flavor loss when using the Merlin Mini in MTL. Without the airflow inserts, flavour is excellent however with the MTL insert, there's a loss in flavor. Still a decent MTL RTA and quite easy to re-wick.


----------



## ET (12/9/17)

The icare solo doesn't do well past vg/pg 70/30 juices. Anything higher in vg and coil starts getting burned. If you would like to thin her juice down a bit you can just add some PG (propylene glycol), shake the crumpets out of it, leave for a day or so and she can vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Trey said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been vaping for 5 weeks now and am absolutely loving the experience so far. I bought a Smok V8 starter kit and and I couldn't have imagined how easy it was to stop smoking ciggies. Please excuse any ignorance below, but i am still very much a beginner here.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum and congrats on the vaping @Trey

I do agree with what @ET said. You can try mix some PG in to thin it out a bit. You will probably dilute the flavour slightly.

Otherwise, have a look at juice vendors that do 50/50 mixes. Vapour Mountain in CT is an example. I find their original 50/50 juices from some time back (many of which are still available today) are great for MTL. I prefer 50/50 juices for MTL with a bit higher nicotine content. It helps to better mimic the smoking experience (at least that is my experience).


----------

